# Network Maintenance Window - This Friday - July 27th 11:59pm PST



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

From cari.net:


> Dear Harri Rautiainen,
> 
> On Friday, July 27th, Cari.net's Networking team will be performing a number of upgrades to our core routing infrastructure. These upgrades are being performed to meet the ever-growing demands of our production network and in anticipation of a new AT&T OC-48 (2.4 Gbps) upstream
> connection.
> ...


----------

